# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  dream of my girlfriend cheating on me

## etereo

i had a dream of my girlfriend was cheating on me it was pretty fucked up. i walk in the room and my girlfriend is cheating on me with my brother and i end up beating the crap out of my brother. then i caught my girlfriend cheating on  me a second time with my brother and i didnt get into a fight this time, i said to my self this is fucked up. all of a sudden when i caught them cheating my brothers girlfriend showed up and we both had a mutual feeling who was loyal in the relationship and we both agreed how crazy this was. thats the end of the dream.

----------


## etereo

liz???? you out there

----------


## Naiya

Dreams like this can be very upsetting, especially when they feel real and the emotions in them are very strong. Something you can remember is that when we dream, the part of our mind which regulates our emotional reactions (also the part of our brain which is logical) is typically shut off. So sometimes this means extremely emotional dreams. 

The good news is, these kinds of dreams are generally not premonitions of the future or anything. Usually, it comes from some underlying fears, stresses, and insercurities (we all have them) about being in a relationship. It's totally normal to have these feelings. Compared to other people, you may not even have much fear at all of cheating. But even the smallest fears can come up in dreams, especially when they are ignored. 

Finally, sometimes dreams shouldn't be taken as literally as they seem on the surface. Situations like this can be metaphors for other things going on in your life, so keep an eye out for possible comparisons.

I would keep an eye out, and if this a recurring dream, start thinking about whether or not it is pointing to some issues that need dealing with. Otherwise I wouldn't be too worried about it.

As always though, the final say of an interpretation lies with the dreamer, so go with what your own instincts tell you.  :smiley:

----------


## khalil64

> i had a dream of my girlfriend was cheating on me it was pretty fucked up. i walk in the room and my girlfriend is cheating on me with my brother and i end up beating the crap out of my brother. then i caught my girlfriend cheating on  me a second time with my brother and i didnt get into a fight this time, i said to my self this is fucked up. all of a sudden when i caught them cheating my brothers girlfriend showed up and we both had a mutual feeling who was loyal in the relationship and we both agreed how crazy this was. thats the end of the dream.



I dreamed twice that my x-wife was cheating on me, 8 weeks later I found out she's been cheating on me with several men, including my 17 year old brother at the time!!!
When I asked her about it, she said there was no one man that could ever fully satisfy her, needless to say she was out on her ass When I told her I was gonna report her to authorities for molesting my brother if she did not get out.
This is a woman I had full faith and trust in at the time, we were married for 5 years! Go figure.
I am not saying your g/f is cheating on you, I am just sharing my experience.

----------


## etereo

> I dreamed twice that my x-wife was cheating on me, 8 weeks later I found out she's been cheating on me with several men, including my 17 year old brother at the time!!!
> When I asked her about it, she said there was no one man that could ever fully satisfy her, needless to say she was out on her ass When I told her I was gonna report her to authorities for molesting my brother if she did not get out.
> This is a woman I had full faith and trust in at the time, we were married for 5 years! Go figure.
> I am not saying your g/f is cheating on you, I am just sharing my experience.



dude thats messed up im sorry to hear that. if i was you i would probably beat every guy she slept with just to show them who there fucking with.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

I know this is an old post....but i got to tell you, never ignore recurring dreams of any kind! 
It might be prediction on where your relationship might or may end up like.
I currently can say my husband is an ex now, i had many recurring cheating and hurtful dreams of him, i had NO intention that he was cheating, but he was acting weird lately ever since those dreams, and now he's going away from me and our kid to do what ever he wants....there is still no show of cheating but futuristically yes he will cheat...not really cheat but i wouldn't care much anyways if he would find someone else....i saw 2 different girls he would meet though.
Don't underestimate the power of dreams okay?

----------


## JoannaB

Please don't post in a thread like this where the original poster has not been active on DV for almost two years. You can start a new thread if you wish.

*thread closed*

----------

